# List of recommended builders in the Aude region



## Fazlar

Hi,
Does anyone have a list or can direct me to a list of recommended builders in the Aude region.

Are there any useful websites that provide this information ( with reviews of work )

thank you in advance…


----------



## Bevdeforges

Recommended by whom? For what sorts of jobs? Seriously, those sorts of lists don't seem to be terribly common here in France. What you could do is to contact the local mairie to see what tradespeople there are in the area. (They often advertise in the town newsletter or other publication.) But it makes a difference if you're talking about building a new house from the ground up or doing a renovation project on an existing home.


----------



## Fazlar

Thank you for this, it’s renovation work on an existing property.


----------

